# levar e dar uma surra



## VikingPete

Busco una palabra adecuada del inglés 'spank'. Lo formal sería 'dar palmadas' como en español (como castigar a un niño) pero para mí suena demasiado formal.

A veces yo y mi amiga española dicimos al niño 'te voy a dar una zurra'.
No sé si 'surra' de verdad existe en portugués, alguién me ha dicho que es 'português brasileiro' y que se podría usar la palabra 'tareia' en portugués, pero no he encontrado esa palabra.

Alguién me podría aclarar eso?


----------



## Waldoli

Hola, bienvenido,
en verdad, "surra" es una palabra muy forte, no solo formal, es un castigo penoso o doloroso y existe acá en Brasil, pero no conocimos la palabra "tareia"; "dar palmadas" es muy conocida y es un poco más leve y también usase con frecuencia. 
Abraços


----------



## VikingPete

Olá Waldoli!

Muito obrigado por su ajuda!!

Peter


----------



## Outsider

«Vou-te dar uma tareia» ou «Vou-te bater» entendem-se bem em Portugal. «Vou-te dar umas palmadas» é mais para crianças pequenas.


----------



## Naticruz

VikingPete said:


> Busco una palabra adecuada del inglés 'spank'. Lo formal sería 'dar palmadas' como en español (como castigar a un niño) pero para mí suena demasiado formal.
> 
> A veces yo y mi amiga española dicimos al niño 'te voy a dar una zurra'.
> No sé si 'surra' de verdad existe en portugués, alguién me ha dicho que es 'português brasileiro' y que se podría usar la palabra 'tareia' en portugués, pero no he encontrado esa palabra.
> 
> Alguién me podría aclarar eso?


En Portugal, a los niños, solimos darles unos «açoites» que significa darles unas palmaditas en el trasero, nada de muy severo... 
Existen, también aquí las palabras *sova, tareia *y también la *surra *ya mencionada. Todas ellas con una carga más pesada.
Saludos

Estuve ahora viendo lo que significa «spank» en inglés y creo que «açoites» es la tradución cierta...subrayo, aquí en Portugal


----------



## Outsider

No me gusta mucho «dar açoites» (o «açoitar»), que puede querer decir fustigar. Esto me parece más pesado que _spank_.


----------



## Macunaíma

Açoitar no Brasil significa dar chicotadas. Era o termo que descrevia o castigo aplicado aos escravos. Escravos sendo açoitados, numa aquarela de Debret.

Dar uma surra é muito forte. Surras geralmente involvem socos e pontapés e deixam a pessoa cheia de hematomas. 

"Dar umas palmadas/ uns tapas" é a melhor tradução para _to spank_ na minha opinião.


----------



## Naticruz

De facto, o açoite era utilizado no tempo da escravatura, para castigar os escravos. Penso que com a abolição da escravatura, a palavra deixou de ter actualidade nesse sentido. Existe, mas a acção que simboliza não se pratica. Está vazia de conteúdo.

Agora, *açoite *ou *açoute, *no meu Dicionário Enciclopédico da Língua Portuguesa, tem também o significado de «*pancada com a mão aberta; palmada».*

Num outro dicionário (J.Almeida Costa e A.Sampaio e Melo) o significado é mais explícito: «*palmada nas nádegas duma criança». *

Para mim, dizer a uma criança «olha que levas uma palmada!» não é bem igual a admoestá-la, por exemplo, com: «vê lá se queres levar um açoite». Esta última tem a particularidade de definir onde o leva; a primeira é omissa quanto a esse aspecto, embora se possa presumir que possivelmente a palmada será dada nas nádegas.

Isto é válido para Portugal e para a área de Lisboa.
Cumprimentos


----------



## VikingPete

Gracias, obrigado!

A todos que han participado en este hilo de conversación.

Me habéis iluminado mucho y habéis contribuido mucho a mis conocimientos del tema!

Siendo sueco no es tan fácil reconocer las conotaciones exactas, pero con vosotros, ya me siento más cómodo!

Incluyo un comentario de una amiga portuguesa (Lisboa) que ha leído los 'posts'..

"*açoite é agora utilizado mais pelas classes altas, é mais fino dizer açoite do que palmada"*

*Eso también debe recordar a nosotros que somos traductores a ajustar nuestro uso de lenguaje en una manera demográfica. Al adresar nuestros lectores en una manera propia!!*

_*Saludos, y que os portéis bien!*_


----------



## mmartins

Preciso traduzir a seguinte frase:
"Quando pequeno, ele levou uma surra de um menino mais velho".
Não sei qual a tradução de "levou uma surra" ou se há variantes no espanhol europeu e no da região do Prata.
Obrigado,
Maurício


----------



## Vanda

Oi Maurício,

Veja, temos a palavra aqui no dicionário e uma discussão anterior sobre o assunto.

http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/surra


----------



## mmartins

Muito obrigado pela ajuda, Wanda.
No entanto, continuao com a dúvida relativamente aos verbos a utilizar, e até mesmo quanto ao substantivo. Estariam certas as traduções seguintes:
dar uma surra - dar una paliza
levar uma surra - llevar/tomar una paliza
Ouvi dizer que o verbo espanhol "pegar" é próprio para o sentido de "dar". Se alguém puder deslindar este emaranhado, agradeço.
Maurício


----------



## Tomby

mmartins said:


> ...Ouvi dizer que o verbo espanhol "pegar" é próprio para o sentido de "dar"...


Neste contexto sim, mas em espanhol "_pegar_" como "_golpear_" não precisa indicar o complemento direito, ele está implícito. Contrariamente o verbo "_dar_" sim. Por exemplo: "_dar una bofetada_", em português "dar uma pancada". 
Espero ter ajudado.
TT.


----------



## okporip

mmartins said:


> Muito obrigado pela ajuda, Wanda.
> No entanto, continuao com a dúvida relativamente aos verbos a utilizar, e até mesmo quanto ao substantivo. Estariam certas as traduções seguintes:
> dar uma surra - dar una paliza
> levar uma surra - llevar/tomar una paliza
> Ouvi dizer que o verbo espanhol "pegar" é próprio para o sentido de "dar". Se alguém puder deslindar este emaranhado, agradeço.
> Maurício



No espanhol rioplatense, acho que as formas "dar una paliza" e "llevarse una paliza" são pelo menos aceitáveis (se não forem as mais comuns). Dependendo do contexto, também poderia funcionar algo como "le pegó feo" (onde "pegar feo" traduziria a ideia de "dar uma surra" e o "le" torna implícito que a surra foi aplicada _em alguém_), ou "le pegaron feo" (por "levou uma surra" de um sujeito indeterminado).


----------



## vf2000

VikingPete said:


> Busco una palabra adecuada del inglés 'spank'. Lo formal sería 'dar palmadas' como en español (como castigar a un niño) pero para mí suena demasiado formal.


Se quiser fazer referência ao spanking como jogo sexual, não existe tradução ao português brasileiro e a palavra inglesa se mantêm.

Sobre o termo 'tareia' eu gostaria de saber se a pronúncia é "terêia" ou "teréia", já que não se coloca acento e eu ainda não acostumei com isso...

AXÉ


----------

